# Battery Wraps



## ConradS (22/12/15)

Have some inbound from Fasttech, but before I do of boredom, does anyone local vendor carry these?


----------



## shaunnadan (22/12/15)

@KieranD has some at Vape cartel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ConradS (22/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> @KieranD has some at Vape cartel


Really? I just put in an order this morning but I could not see it on the site? @KieranD


----------

